# A little resumee of my 23 years in watchmaking. Heavy photos.



## DEPA

Hi there,
Many of you guys know me and know what I am doing. But for the first time I take the opportunity to show a little bit more from my portfolio. These are maybe not even 0,5% of the Designs which I made during my 23 years in watchbusiness.
Designs are made because of various reason: 
1. Designs for customers
2. Designs made because there was nothing better to do
3. Designs of my dreamwatches
The market defines the designs. Yes true, but I always tried to keep it simple. My german designeducation didn't allow me to go for too fancy things. I rather rejected such projects.
Some of the shown Designs you already saw as finished products. Others were cancelled because of various reasons whilst others just for the right time for it's resurrection.
I hope you have as much fun looking at my designs as I had designing them. 
Cheers


----------



## arogle1stus

DEPA:
What a beautiful collection. 
Words elude me to compliment the pieces.
My fave? The Hager Chrono. It zings!!!

X traindriver Art


----------



## BombFish

Ah, stuff I can only do in my silly watch designing dreams. Didn't know you were heavily involved with Stuckx. Good stuff!

I can almost recognize your design philosophy now.


----------



## DEPA

Thank you Bombfish. I am trying my best.
I am so much involved also to other brands, which I cannot disclose here.
Stephan Trimbos of Stuckx and I are working really closely together. We are partner on Stuckx and some other projects. He is dutch and dutch people in general are easy to cope with. 
I feel that the Netherlands and Australia is catching up with in watchbusiness. So many startups from NZ and AUS and NL nowadays.



BombFish said:


> Ah, stuff I can only do in my silly watch designing dreams. Didn't know you were heavily involved with Stuckx. Good stuff!
> 
> I can almost recognize your design philosophy now.


----------



## BombFish

Do you have like a workshop where all your works are in physical display? Antalya looks nice


----------



## DEPA

I am not the romantic kind of watchmaker. I am more like a workhorse who simply functions. As much as I love designing and manufacturing watches, I hate wearing them. If I was be wearing watches, for sure I would be having a full set of watches of each model.



BombFish said:


> Do you have like a workshop where all your works are in physical display? Antalya looks nice


----------



## vsip

Very cool DEPA.

What software do you use for modeling and rendering?
It seems like Keyshot, but I may be wrong.


----------



## DEPA

There is not only one Software which we are using. Depending on the task, you must use a whole list of Software. Basically we start with Coreldraw and Illustrator for the preliminary 2D renderings. Then we go ahead and make a 3D model on Solidworks together with the constuction, then we proceed modelling on Blender or 3ds Max and finally the rendering jobs are beeing done on a renderingmachine such as Keyshot or Vray. Depends on the requirements. If we need bumps or postproduction we use Photoshop



vsip said:


> Very cool DEPA.
> 
> What software do you use for modeling and rendering?
> It seems like Keyshot, but I may be wrong.


----------



## vsip

Thank you for the info, do you also model the stitching?

And if you don't mind, could you share a story of how you got started in the business?


----------



## mpalmer

Awesome portfolio there! My favorite was the world timer; I think that is a gorgeous design.


----------



## DEPA

vsip said:


> Thank you for the info, do you also model the stitching?
> 
> And if you don't mind, could you share a story of how you got started in the business?


The stitching is also modelled but the trick is to have a material which makes it look like a real stitching. other than that it looks like a wire as model.
I studied industrial arts and design. So I am a real designer. As such, you need to be firm with a lot of software. Worked for two famous sportscars manufacturers (in Italy and Germany) before I went to jewellery manufacturing to London. I made a technical appranticeship of 6 months in a swiss casefactory when i decided to start my career in watchbusiness. I saw how the cases of the most prestigious brands been manufactured and designed and constructed. I am employing 2 modellers and one Doctor of engineering to support me. I am firm with Coreldraw, Illustrator and Keyshot. I am doing all the renderings by myself. I am supervising my engineer on sensitive details of the construction. Modelling is easier. My modelling guys simply following my 2D renderings.


----------



## DEPA

mpalmer said:


> Awesome portfolio there! My favorite was the world timer; I think that is a gorgeous design.


Thanks. We also have that Worldtimer as 3 Hands version. Here is a rendering


----------



## Nis-chik

Love what you are doing. The Marine Chronometer concepts are amazing. The Stuckx are really funky. Will the Stuckx chrono with the pedal like pushers be available soon? What movement is inside? Hope no chinese calibres. They are crap


----------



## DEPA

Nis-chik said:


> Love what you are doing. The Marine Chronometer concepts are amazing. The Stuckx are really funky. Will the Stuckx chrono with the pedal like pushers be available soon? What movement is inside? Hope no chinese calibres. They are crap


No, don't worry, we never use chinese movements. As you already said they are crap. I let others commit ssuicide with that movements. 
Thinking of using SII NE88 for that model.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

They all look fantastic. Really like the different levels to the dials and the clean looks. Hope the StuckX GMT gets made.


----------



## DEPA

Thanks. I love to make dials with many layers. Flat dials are boring. I also go unusual ways with the heights of indexes. The Minator and Stuckx indexes are really very high. Giving the dials more depth.



KarmaToBurn said:


> They all look fantastic. Really like the different levels to the dials and the clean looks. Hope the StuckX GMT gets made.


----------



## SKrishnan

Fantastic designs. We have worked together in the past and I was very impressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Beautiful designs

By any chance is anyone producing the design in your first picture?


----------



## DEPA

SKrishnan said:


> Fantastic designs. We have worked together in the past and I was very impressed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You Sujain. It was indeed a good cooperation.


----------



## DEPA

Wahlaoeh said:


> Beautiful designs
> 
> By any chance is anyone producing the design in your first picture?


Thanks for liking it. Most propably we gonna be producing that end of this or beginning of next year on our own.


----------



## Siwash

very nice and thank you for the interesting insights.


----------



## vsip

Automotive as well? That's impressive 

I'm just starting to get interested in watch design.
I'm not really fond of wearing them actually, but the subtle 3D topography and the attention to details is so mesmerizing.


----------



## DEPA

vsip said:


> Automotive as well? That's impressive
> 
> I'm just starting to get interested in watch design.
> I'm not really fond of wearing them actually, but the subtle 3D topography and the attention to details is so mesmerizing.


Designing watches is so much fun. There is so much new which can be made.


----------



## DEPA

Some of my recent Designs


----------



## LassenKlar

ooh, I really like the most recent design! Any plans that you are producing these?


----------



## DEPA

LassenKlar said:


> ooh, I really like the most recent design! Any plans that you are producing these?


Yes these are currently in samplestage. Here is a thread on th 71 forum https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/should-follow-bull-we-want-your-input-stuckx-driver-1642106.html


----------



## G. I.

Very impressive portfolio.


----------



## Ed.YANG

I think DEPA design is one of the reason that prompt me to keep tab on latest updates on TNT watches...
But... hmm... why missed this?








Is it... not easy to get this work out? 
From the profile picture... i see the limitation of keeping it lean... i mean slim, if 2 modules of movements are to put together... i.e. a Unitas649x plus a DD moonphase/full calender module...


----------



## Bugra

I'm thrilled to see Turkish Designer involved in all of these successful projects.

I wish you the best!


----------



## DEPA

Ed.YANG said:


> I think DEPA design is one of the reason that prompt me to keep tab on latest updates on TNT watches...
> But... hmm... why missed this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it... not easy to get this work out?
> From the profile picture... i see the limitation of keeping it lean... i mean slim, if 2 modules of movements are to put together... i.e. a Unitas649x plus a DD moonphase/full calender module...


Thanks a lot for the compliments. Actually all is easier to design than to manufacture. Especially when you don't have the steady clients base to sell such 3k Product to. It needs more than just the possibility to do it. It starts with a budget. You need at least 200k for starting such a watch with this specs.


----------



## DEPA

Bugra said:


> I'm thrilled to see Turkish Designer involved in all of these successful projects.
> 
> I wish you the best!


Teşekkür ederim arkadaşım


----------



## Ed.YANG

DEPA said:


> Thanks a lot for the compliments. Actually all is easier to design than to manufacture. Especially when you don't have the steady clients base to sell such 3k Product to. It needs more than just the possibility to do it. It starts with a budget. You need at least 200k for starting such a watch with this specs.


Ahhh... no wonder there haven't been any updates on this concept post from TNT after they post it in their FB...
Securing interested attention numbers is a primary concern, then follows by the costs...

Frankly speaking... to potential buyers, pricing will play a certain part in drawing attentions as well...
And honestly, this is in certain way much cooler than the IWC Little Prince full calendar.


----------



## DEPA

Ed.YANG said:


> Ahhh... no wonder there haven't been any updates on this concept post from TNT after they post it in their FB...
> Securing interested attention numbers is a primary concern, then follows by the costs...
> 
> Frankly speaking... to potential buyers, pricing will play a certain part in drawing attentions as well...
> And honestly, this is in certain way much cooler than the IWC Little Prince full calendar.


Thanks, if you don't mind the movement, we are planning to use a similar design for a Kickstarter campaign these months. Please see photo.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Oooo... Oooh... now i'm...


----------



## DEPA

This is Swiss Quartz Multifunction with Moonphase.



Ed.YANG said:


> Oooo... Oooh... now i'm...


----------



## spain72

APPLAUSE!


----------



## Ed.YANG

DEPA said:


> This is Swiss Quartz Multifunction with Moonphase.


Although it is a pity that such charming design is hurdled by the cost in making... much budget-friendly quartz movement have to be utilized instead of costly full mechanical works... it's still very attractive.

Hey... ... ... looking at an alternate point of view, the maker(whom i guess may be TNT or, it's time to put out your own label~SignS) may had been standing in "watch collectors' shoes", knowing that such timepiece will have very limited wrist time, especially when they have a large collection in their closet... Making mechanical version of such design may not be... practical in certain sense... how many would really be bothered or wouldn't mind adjusting their piece whenever they are wrapping the timepiece on their wrists every other days?

This is exciting! I shall be keeping a look out... hopefully you'll keep us posted in the KickStarter/Indiegogo discussion forum!


----------



## Ed.YANG

DEPA said:


> View attachment 3284274


Since we're in the design and concept forum... hopefully you wouldn't mind me on asking and pointing on some parts which you could take it into your consideration in slight modification?

1. I have been trying to look through other swiss movement makers site such as RONDA and ISA. But i couldn't find which movement have such complication. How big the movement can be, affects the dial layout, as well as the size of the case. Legibility on the dial will be affected as well... The sub dials seems... a little cluttered?

2. How big is the case size in this rendition? I like the overall "RAILWAY STATION" design idea, but the hour indices seems to be too... tall... if the case is big and the movement is small... If the movement is small... can the case be tuned smaller, indice height shorten by say 10% so as the minute hands?

3. I wonder what kind of calibre is this movement, how does the setting of the dates and the moonphase is going to be... but hopefully there won't be buttons protruding by the sides of the case like those Chinese made complications...

Here's one with a complication close like yours...


----------



## DEPA

Ed.YANG said:


> Since we're in the design and concept forum... hopefully you wouldn't mind me on asking and pointing on some parts which you could take it into your consideration in slight modification?
> 
> 1. I have been trying to look through other swiss movement makers site such as RONDA and ISA. But i couldn't find which movement have such complication. How big the movement can be, affects the dial layout, as well as the size of the case. Legibility on the dial will be affected as well... The sub dials seems... a little cluttered?
> 
> 2. How big is the case size in this rendition? I like the overall "RAILWAY STATION" design idea, but the hour indices seems to be too... tall... if the case is big and the movement is small... If the movement is small... can the case be tuned smaller, indice height shorten by say 10% so as the minute hands?
> 
> 3. I wonder what kind of calibre is this movement, how does the setting of the dates and the moonphase is going to be... but hopefully there won't be buttons protruding by the sides of the case like those Chinese made complications...


The used calibre is a modified Ronda 706.3. We took our freedom to improve the moonphase a little bit. Standard would be moonphase disc under dial. Here we make a disc-hand moonphase on the dial instead. The scale for the moon is fixed steadily on the dial and it is not mooving. The two moons under the dial are printed and glued on the movement. Here is the link to the manufacturers website, showing the 706.3 in its basic version. RONDA AG - normtech - Caliber 706.3
The original design which we made using an UT 6498 as basecalivre was concepted on a 48mm case. honouring the trend to smaller watches we concepted the new quartz version in a common size of 40mm only. The Movement is 10,5 lines in diameter. So it is a rather small movement compared to the Unitas.
TNT did not order this design from us. We are in close cooperation with TNT and we worked on some projects for him. The reason he published was to make a marketresearch. We feel sorry to realize that current marketsituation does not allow a Microbrand to be succesful with such a concept for this prices. But who knows what will be in the future. The Design itself is timeless. We could file it in the drawer and take back 50 years later and it still will be a good Design. 
We will keep you updated in the Kickstarter-Startup forum when we are ready to launch this model in quartz.


----------



## DEPA

Hi Guys,
Currently working on a new design. Just not sure about the pattern of the dial. I have worked out few guilloché and one leather dial concept. Maybe you can tell me which 3 are your favourites?
Please don't stuck with the colours, because We can do any colour. More important for us is which guilloché we should choose.
I really appreciate your help.
Here is the list and photos
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.


----------



## cpl

Beautiful designs. I like no. 2



DEPA said:


> Hi Guys,
> Currently working on a new design. Just not sure about the pattern of the dial. I have worked out few guilloché and one leather dial concept. Maybe you can tell me which 3 are your favourites?
> Please don't stuck with the colours, because We can do any colour. More important for us is which guilloché we should choose.
> I really appreciate your help.
> Here is the list and photos
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 3458082


----------



## spain72

Hello.
3! 
Nr. 3 is uncommon but fits the style of the watch.
Nr.10 is a very nice classic.
I would also suggest to check a "grain d'orge" decorations due to the kind of watch.
Please avoid the leather effect, thanks.


----------



## Ed.YANG

2.
View attachment 3458082

_Seriously... it's kind of hard to pick between the first 3... as they look very closely the same if view from far. Only when look closer, we will spot the complexity of the guilloche _pattern.
I pick #2... for the more "flower blooming" pattern.

10.
View attachment 3458146

I like this tan/desert-colored dial. It makes the watch a plaything to those into strap pairing game. If the subdials are in black... wouldn't it look like an old man with black specs? Haa~~~~
I think the dial can be more attractive if the indices are in tone with the gold plated hands.


----------



## Chronopolis

The first and the last one.

Killa designs.


----------



## DEPA

Thanks guys for the feedback. I was afraid that this would happen.  It is not clear to me which one would be best to start production with. Each of the designs on his own has its own fancommunity. We will need to fail a hard decision


----------



## MiamiWatchCompany

To post owner:

It has come to our attention that there is an unauthorized usage of copyrighted property in this thread. Specifically, this refers to *Amir Watches and Miami Watch Company *renderings.

This publication is protected under the US Copyright Act of 1976 and all other applicable international, federal, state and local laws, and all rights are reserved, including resale rights. The design and image rights belong to SJ Time Distributors Inc which owns the 100% of the Amir Watches Corporation. All Amir Watches related materials shall be removed immediately from this and all pages which have been published without written permission.

Miami Watch Company designs and renderings are Copyright & Trademark pending application of SJ Time Distributors Inc and shall not be used without written authorization.


----------



## dimman

MiamiWatchCompany said:


> To post owner:
> 
> It has come to our attention that there is an unauthorized usage of copyrighted property in this thread. Specifically, this refers to *Amir Watches and Miami Watch Company *renderings.
> 
> This publication is protected under the US Copyright Act of 1976 and all other applicable international, federal, state and local laws, and all rights are reserved, including resale rights. The design and image rights belong to SJ Time Distributors Inc which owns the 100% of the Amir Watches Corporation. All Amir Watches related materials shall be removed immediately from this and all pages which have been published without written permission.
> 
> Miami Watch Company designs and renderings are Copyright & Trademark pending application of SJ Time Distributors Inc and shall not be used without written authorization.


Artists using their art, even if they have sold the rights, in their portfolios has long been established as 'fair use' under copyright laws.


----------



## DEPA

Many people started asking me, whether I am affiliated to the Design and manufacturing of the Stranger Time watches. For the records, I am not in any ways involved to anything related to this Brands' products. Have no Business relationship with them at all.


----------



## G. I.

DEPA said:


> Many people started asking me, whether I am affiliated to the Design and manufacturing of the Stranger Time watches. For the records, I am not in any ways involved to anything related to this Brands' products. Have no Business relationship with them at all.


Too bad, they sell watches with _enamel_ dials for $349


----------



## DEPA

G. I. said:


> Too bad, they sell watches with _enamel_ dials for $349


Please doublecheck with them. It is not enamel but enamelpainted dials. There is a big difference. Real heat treated enamel dials cannot be made for that price.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Stunning work! Dont think I can pick a fav!

Also now I know that Miami Watch Company is not my cup of tea...........


----------



## kidcisco

Is this Miami Watch Company and this newer Stranger company the same people?


----------



## DEPA

kidcisco said:


> Is this Miami Watch Company and this newer Stranger company the same people?


Except the designer and manufacturer, Yes. The Miami Watch was a creation from my portfolio, with some minor changes of the dial. 
This photo shows the original design, before modifications for Miami Watch Co.









We are not involved to any process of the Stranger Time.


----------



## DEPA

Thanks to my partners, who fed me up with jobs. Had to refuse some orders recently. Sorry guys, but this job has priority. We are currently updating our website and I am occupied with that for the next 4-6 weeks. A couple of hundred renderings need to be done. Thought I will share some of them and say sorry.


----------



## farhantahir786

Have you got a list of watches that are in production that you've designed?  your latest designs are beautiful!


----------



## black watch

Wow, really nice, lately I’ve been putting off practicing my Solidworks skills at home because it’s boring, now I know exactly the subject matter I’ll dive into, thanks for the inspiration.
Incidentally, the second watch in your portfolio is my favorite, case wise not as extravagant as some of the others, it just reminded me of different aspects of other watches I like thrown into one and put together nicely.


----------



## DEPA

farhantahir786 said:


> Have you got a list of watches that are in production that you've designed? your latest designs are beautiful!


 Thanks for your interest. We generally sign NDA's when we get into production for custom watches. The only few names which I can tell without breaking any agreements are following:
Melbourne watch Portsea
Florijn
Stuckx
TNT Challenger


----------



## DEPA

black watch said:


> Wow, really nice, lately I've been putting off practicing my Solidworks skills at home because it's boring, now I know exactly the subject matter I'll dive into, thanks for the inspiration.
> Incidentally, the second watch in your portfolio is my favorite, case wise not as extravagant as some of the others, it just reminded me of different aspects of other watches I like thrown into one and put together nicely.


Thanks for the comments. Solidworks is also the software which we are using for modelling. It is really a cool software to work with. All shown watches here are in our portfolio for Showpurposes. The many designs which we custom made for our clients. we cannot show.


----------



## PsyenceFiction

love your work DEPA. are you available for hiring to design and create virtual models?


----------



## DEPA

DixieNarco said:


> love your work DEPA. are you available for hiring to design and create virtual models?


Sure thing, but I am very busy this summer. Would be able to start in Autumn if you are in no hurry.


----------



## jasonr

Oerloy looks absolutely amazing, is that available for purchase anywhere?


----------



## Nasir Askar

Really beautiful designs. Visited the Amir watch site and the designs are really exquisite. Do you design the movements? The Amir watches uses Japanese NH38A movements


----------



## DEPA

we also manufacture movements and complications but especially the movement in the amir watch is a standard one. as you said it is the nh38 from seiko. a good and reliable movement btw.


----------



## Q Lai

Amazing stuff there pal, I love how your watches are pretty in different styles. The watches I design tend to look and feel similar


----------



## DEPA

Nice to hear that. Hope you will do well with your watch. I just disagree with the choice of your movement. A chinese movement never made anyone happy except the one who manufactured and sold it to you.


----------



## Q Lai

DEPA said:


> Nice to hear that. Hope you will do well with your watch. I just disagree with the choice of your movement. A chinese movement never made anyone happy except the one who manufactured and sold it to you.


Not sure if you are replying to me with this but I have to say I cannot agree more. I've just redesigned some watches for my company so that all the upcoming parts are either japanese or swiss  The only hurdle I've ran into is that I haven't been able to find anything that is more affordable on the tourbillon side. The only source of affordable (less than 10k US in movement cost) tourbillon movement I've found is the same guys that supplies memorigin, the HK tourbillon brand and quite a few independent watch makers in US (Wilk watchworks, refined hardware and such).

The more I get into modification of movement, or servicing or even fine tuning and improving how watches run, the more I have to say that the Chinese movements are built just to function when they are sold. They are built to die (or function really poorly) right after the warranty period.


----------



## DEPA

Q Lai said:


> Not sure if you are replying to me with this but I have to say I cannot agree more. I've just redesigned some watches for my company so that all the upcoming parts are either japanese or swiss  The only hurdle I've ran into is that I haven't been able to find anything that is more affordable on the tourbillon side. The only source of affordable (less than 10k US in movement cost) tourbillon movement I've found is the same guys that supplies memorigin, the HK tourbillon brand and quite a few independent watch makers in US (Wilk watchworks, refined hardware and such).
> 
> The more I get into modification of movement, or servicing or even fine tuning and improving how watches run, the more I have to say that the Chinese movements are built just to function when they are sold. They are built to die (or function really poorly) right after the warranty period.


That I fully understand. The chinese are good in copying optics. Technicalwise they are really poor quality. A watch, especially if it has a Tourbillon movement, cannot just work in the shop and fail on the wrist. Even if chinese Tourbillon, these are surely overpaid at Memorigin for example. For 5k you can buy already a serious watch from swiss brands, which for sure will last longer and where you get a certain value for the money. Putting a 150USD ''Tourbillon'' movement into a fancy case and tag it a price of 5K, doesnt make you have a luxury watchbrand. It really does need much more than that. First of all the technical requirements of the swiss cannot be reached by any chinese movementmaker. Whoever try to tell you different, is trying to screw you.
Swiss Tourbillons are fıor sure a good thing, but the price is still too high for a microbrand. Let this be like that.


----------



## DEPA

Has been a long time since I have posted something here. Thought would be time to show you something new which I have been working on. I really love this 70s style case and the dial I like but I am not really sure about it. Maybe you guys can give me some input?!?!


----------



## Chronopolis

I love everything about it, the 70's vibe.
Except for the crown - I think it would be a bit harder to grip than the knurled kind.



DEPA said:


> Has been a long time since I have posted something here. Thought would be time to show you something new which I have been working on. I really love this 70s style case and the dial I like but I am not really sure about it. Maybe you guys can give me some input?!?!
> View attachment 5386250
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386258


----------



## DEPA

Chronopolis said:


> I love everything about it, the 70's vibe.
> Except for the crown - I think it would be a bit harder to grip than the knurled kind.


actually if it's well made, the grip won't be bad. There are many examples for sharp looking crowns without killing your shirts.


----------



## G. I.

I'm not a fan of Rado Diastars, the big mirror polished area around the dial is just too much for me. And it must be made from some scratch-resistant stuff like Rado did them otherwise it's gonna get ugly very fast.


----------



## DEPA

G. I. said:


> I'm not a fan of Rado Diastars, the big mirror polished area around the dial is just too much for me. And it must be made from some scratch-resistant stuff like Rado did them otherwise it's gonna get ugly very fast.


It is a common shape from the 70's. Some like it some others don't. Thanks for the feedback anyways.


----------



## Jaykay91

A very very outstanding portfolio Depa. Great job!


----------



## DEPA

Jaykay91 said:


> A very very outstanding portfolio Depa. Great job!


Thank You very much. Trying my best


----------



## ripi

Some beautiful work my friend. Keep up the good work

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEPA

Hi Guys, Just wanted to show off with some fresh designs. Comments are welcome. As always


----------



## Ed.YANG

DEPA said:


> View attachment 5691602
> /QUOTE]
> MAN!!! Look at that big... CANNON!!! This reminds me of those big gun tanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier TANK? Should take a hide now!


----------



## DEPA

Ed.YANG said:


> DEPA said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5691602
> /QUOTE]
> MAN!!! Look at that big... CANNON!!! This reminds me of those big gun tanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier TANK? Should take a hide now!
> 
> 
> 
> It is definitely a watch for those who love to feel their watch on their wrist. Chunky as hell.
Click to expand...


----------



## marlowe55

View attachment 5386258


This is one would be a blast to wear. 
Really liking the contrasts and compliments between the case and dial textures, the pushers are beautifully integrated and the hands are styled perfectly.
The case would be a bit of a scratch magnet, but would be completely worth the Cape Cod Cloth work to keep it pristine.
Beautiful work!!


----------



## DEPA

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 5386258
> 
> 
> This is one would be a blast to wear.
> Really liking the contrasts and compliments between the case and dial textures, the pushers are beautifully integrated and the hands are styled perfectly.
> The case would be a bit of a scratch magnet, but would be completely worth the Cape Cod Cloth work to keep it pristine.
> Beautiful work!!


Yeah, thanks. That watch will really be a killer. I love big chunky watches.


----------



## Daswann

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DEPA

A fw new 70s inspired racing chronos. Movement is Seiko NE88 Columnwheel auto Chrono.


----------



## marlowe55

Beautifully designed, hopefully these ones will be produced and sold, I'd buy one (or two) in a flash.


----------



## DEPA

marlowe55 said:


> Beautifully designed, hopefully these ones will be produced and sold, I'd buy one (or two) in a flash.


One of the good things about beeing watchmanufacturer is, that we don't need to choose


----------



## craig00

Great photos.


----------



## DEPA

craig00 said:


> Great photos.


Thanks Craig.


----------



## Deli

DEPA said:


> A fw new 70s inspired racing chronos. Movement is Seiko NE88 Columnwheel auto Chrono.


There's some Silverstone DNA here !


----------



## DEPA

Yes, why not make good things even better?


----------



## 33fountain

Excellent designs!


----------



## DEPA

It has been a long time since I posted here last time. A lot of things happening. Many new projects we have recently been working on. Thought I would share some of them with you.


----------



## Paridin

Very interesting designs !
What software do you use ?

Thanks


----------



## DEPA

Paridin said:


> Very interesting designs !
> What software do you use ?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. We use different software to achieve this qualitylevel of Design. We use Coreldraw, Solidworks, Rhino, Blender and Keyshot. We are a team of 4. Everyone is specialized in operating a different software


----------



## Ed.YANG

DEPA said:


> View attachment 7087314
> View attachment 7087322


My.... These 2 are too sexy that... I know it's inappropriate to say it loud here, but i still gotta say it loud,I'm having a hard-on on this 2!!!


----------



## DEPA

We want to see both hands on the table when you browse my post!!! 
You possibly are the first case of horophile.


----------



## timefan44

amazing work! Look forward to more and good luck with production models!


----------



## DEPA

Thanks, Please check all the Stuckx models. They once were 3d designs and went into production. Not all of the shown models here will make it up to reality and many others which are not shown here are already beeing showcased in watchshops.


timefan44 said:


> amazing work! Look forward to more and good luck with production models!


----------



## timefan44

i have seen the Stuckx and really like them-very unique! I think the first time i saw them were on Worn and Wound site


----------



## DEPA

timefan44 said:


> i have seen the Stuckx and really like them-very unique! I think the first time i saw them were on Worn and Wound site


Thanks. The concept is very funky


----------



## DEPA

A few more Driver concepts with ETA 7750 movements


----------



## evansimp

DEPA said:


> A few more Driver concepts with ETA 7750 movements
> View attachment 7834194
> 
> View attachment 7834218
> 
> View attachment 7834226
> 
> View attachment 7834234
> 
> View attachment 7834242
> 
> View attachment 7834250
> 
> View attachment 7834290


Wow! Love this design


----------



## DEPA

Another Chrono design fresh from the oven


----------



## kelvinjames

great watches, 23 years in watch making ain't an easy accomplishment, to all these i say thank you for sharing and hope you keep on and making 24 years


----------



## DEPA

Thanks, but I don't think that I am gonna make it for another 24 Years. One should know when the time is right to stop and let new generations do the job. New Ideas, new creative brains is what makes this business evolve


----------



## hedgehog_

Awesome designs! The last one just got all my attention!


----------



## DEPA

hedgehog_ said:


> Awesome designs! The last one just got all my attention!


Thanks. I like it as well


----------



## Eggplant Parmesan

DEPA, your designs are simply beautiful! It's alweays a pleasure to see beauty, functionality and elegance so well balanced.


----------



## revance

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kai Schraml

Fantastic work! Well done!


----------



## Pcurtin8

What computer program is used for a lot of the watch designs on this forum?
More than one?
If so Best?

Thanks Paul


----------



## DEPA

Can use a lot of different software. we use solidworks, coreldraw, rhino, blender and keyshot



Pcurtin8 said:


> What computer program is used for a lot of the watch designs on this forum?
> More than one?
> If so Best?
> 
> Thanks Paul


----------



## DEPA

Another fresh rendering of a square watch concept.


----------



## Timepieces of Class

As per the first two pictures, what kind of movements would you have in them? and estimate cost for a finished product?


----------



## DEPA

Timepieces of Class said:


> As per the first two pictures, what kind of movements would you have in them? and estimate cost for a finished product?


Concepted originally for DD9000 automatic movement based on eta 2892a2 but also easily possible with Miyota 6p80. These are just concept designs and no prices yet.


----------



## montres

Always nice to see a professional work.
Excellent style!


----------



## DEPA

montres said:


> Always nice to see a professional work.
> Excellent style!


Thanks. Stay tuned for more


----------



## elee888

awesome renders, great designs.


----------



## rmcsherry

Brilliant work, very inspiring! 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs

Makes me want to become a watchmaker after watching the amazing designs you have created.


----------



## DEPA

PaulQin said:


> Makes me want to become a watchmaker after watching the amazing designs you have created.


You can. Everybody can. Nobody was born as a watchmaker.


----------



## Lewiston

Stunning designs! Thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## DEPA

Lewiston said:


> Stunning designs! Thank you so much for sharing them.


appreciate that. keep following this post. i am updating it irregularly


----------



## freshprince357

DEPA, love your stuff. Interested in potentially collaborating in the future if you'd ever entertain something like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEPA

Sorry for late reply. Haven't been around for a while. Contact me whenever you want



freshprince357 said:


> DEPA, love your stuff. Interested in potentially collaborating in the future if you'd ever entertain something like that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEPA

A designconcept of an Art deco style Manualwound watch with power reserve indicator
Whats your thoughts?


----------



## zuesmajor

Awesome pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Professional

My favorite is the last one. Really good work.


----------



## DEPA

Professional said:


> My favorite is the last one. Really good work.


Thanks a lot


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Creative, fresh and tasteful. I'm really impressed with all of your designs.


----------



## DEPA

WorthTheWrist said:


> Creative, fresh and tasteful. I'm really impressed with all of your designs.


Thanks. This one comes to you


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Wow, great design.


----------



## ArdorandForge

Wow, so many great designs in this thread! Excellent work.


----------



## Brey17

I love the design. I would be all over this in a monochromatic color scheme.


----------



## DEPA

A good read about the Motokoure MK1
Hands On with the Moto Koure MK I Automatic - worn&wound


----------



## DEPA




----------



## Frossty

You have some great designs posted here. Thank you for sharing.

I´ve to admit I didn´t read through all the posts, but I want to ask you if you ever felt a regret of choosing going into the watch business? And what has changed the most?


----------



## DEPA

You never regret to follow your passions. No matter how irrational and how less profitable it is. I for sure had a much better paid Job as an industrial designer at some very reputable carcompanies before. Bu nothing can ever beat doing watches. What changed most in the business is that many new companies pop up which absolutaley have no clue about watchmaking. So the quality dropped a lot. And making samples was a part of the massproduction process. Nowadays everyone simply makes you samples without having an order. It is very tricky because the job is the same. Whether you do the massproduction or just a sample. Clients not always value the efforts you spent to make a sample.



Frossty said:


> You have some great designs posted here. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I´ve to admit I didn´t read through all the posts, but I want to ask you if you ever felt a regret of choosing going into the watch business? And what has changed the most?


----------



## J.D.B.

BombFish said:


> Ah, stuff I can only do in my silly watch designing dreams. Didn't know you were heavily involved with Stuckx. Good stuff!
> 
> I can almost recognize your design philosophy now.


YES! I have a few of those lovelies, my hat is off to you! Don't stop designing.


----------



## DEPA

Thanks a lot. Thats the pay for all these efforts



J.D.B. said:


> YES! I have a few of those lovelies, my hat is off to you! Don't stop designing.


----------



## Time is an excuse

Just curious: How do you balance vintage / traditional inspired elements with experimenting new / unconventional stuff?


----------



## DEPA

This happens automatically when you share the passion for vintage watches and keep yourself updated about new manufacturing technologies. Then you realize the why things weren't able to be produced in earlier ages. It is like beeing in a candyshop. You simply do all that nice stuff which earlier generations never been capable of doing



Time is an excuse said:


> Just curious: How do you balance vintage / traditional inspired elements with experimenting new / unconventional stuff?


----------



## stone1

Sick work, most especially the blacked out once, I love them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEPA

Thanks



stone1 said:


> Sick work, most especially the blacked out once, I love them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid

DEPA said:


> View attachment 11873690


Gorgeous! Has this been produced?

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## DEPA

Currently in production. sgn up for the newsletter on the website: https://hauttman.com/



captainmorbid said:


> Gorgeous! Has this been produced?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## supawabb

DEPA said:


> View attachment 11873690


This is simply unbelievable. I signed up for the newsletter. I am sure it'll be another dreamer for me though.


----------



## srminimo

A lot of amazing work here, but my personal favorite is the annual calendar with the moon phase making a sad face. Brilliant.


----------



## DEPA

srminimo said:


> A lot of amazing work here, but my personal favorite is the annual calendar with the moon phase making a sad face. Brilliant.


Also one of my favourites but seems that dresswatches are not so hype nowadays.


----------



## Zelig

Nice work! Thanks for sharing your designs.


----------



## agravelle

Big fan of the very first one - elegantly simple. Great work!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEPA

...


----------



## JMann2380

Awesome designs.


----------



## DEPA




----------



## DEPA




----------



## vinayj009

They seem very good. You seem very talented. Good luck!


----------



## DEPA

vinayj009 said:


> They seem very good. You seem very talented. Good luck!


Thanks a lot


----------



## Chronopolis

Killa ! Is this watch actually available?


DEPA said:


> View attachment 12465541


----------



## DEPA

These watches are available now. I think they have their offical launch on 23rd of octobre. No preorder, no presales. Directly available
tockr(dot)com


----------



## Watches503

More to your resume. Maybe you want to tell us your story ? Ibrahim Okten, Apparently Another Scum of the Earth, like Aquatico Watches
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4600445&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEPA

Member Watches503 has started a campaign against my person. I do not know him personally. Asked him to identify himself. I never had business relations to him. So what he is saying does not not reflect the truth and is not based on his own experience with me. I wrote a detailed statement from my point of view against all accusations against my person. You can read that on the link given below.



Watches503 said:


> More to your resume. Maybe you want to tell us your story ? Ibrahim Okten, Apparently Another Scum of the Earth, like Aquatico Watches
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4600445&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TunaSbdb009

Great stuff
. Amazing what a person can do.


----------



## WichitaViajero

I like the fourth one from the top


----------



## Medusa

I just saw and handled a Stux Rock watch here in Juneau, Alaska. Damn nice watch. It looks and feels like an excellent cold weather watch. Because of its height, you can read the dial between you coat and gloves. A lot of thin watches disappear between your coat and glove and you have to pull up your outer sleeve with your other hand to read the time. Excellent, original work. Best tall watch I have seen.


----------



## sachan

Great idea with the engravings on sides, looks amazing! I think I need to look for a new watch


----------



## DEPA

Medusa said:


> I just saw and handled a Stux Rock watch here in Juneau, Alaska. Damn nice watch. It looks and feels like an excellent cold weather watch. Because of its height, you can read the dial between you coat and gloves. A lot of thin watches disappear between your coat and glove and you have to pull up your outer sleeve with your other hand to read the time. Excellent, original work. Best tall watch I have seen.


Would you like to share photos?


----------



## Medusa

DEPA said:


> Would you like to share photos?


Yes. My friend Jim owns it. I will see him tomorrow on Thursday drink beer with the boys night. I'll get some images if he is wearing it.


----------



## undonewatches

Awesome range of designs DEPA! REALLY digging some of the engraved artwork you've integrated as well..


----------



## hildeant

Way cool. Some very nice pieces. What CAD software do you use?


----------



## DEPA

Thank You Sir. I also like what you doing.



undonewatches said:


> Awesome range of designs DEPA! REALLY digging some of the engraved artwork you've integrated as well..


----------



## DEPA

Basically we are using Solidworks for the cases and for modelling we are using different software like Rhino or Blender



hildeant said:


> Way cool. Some very nice pieces. What CAD software do you use?


----------



## Tonystix

Hey DEPA, you are one creative individual.I take my hat off to you. Very cool!


----------



## audiophile

Hey Depa,

LOVE your work. I'm just getting started in the watch world and I'm going to be starting a microbrand. Would you be ok with me DM-ing you in the near future to talk about a collaboration/commission? I'm still roughing out some design ideas but I'd love to touch basis and go over things.



DEPA said:


> You never regret to follow your passions. No matter how irrational and how less profitable it is. I for sure had a much better paid Job as an industrial designer at some very reputable carcompanies before. Bu nothing can ever beat doing watches. What changed most in the business is that many new companies pop up which absolutaley have no clue about watchmaking. So the quality dropped a lot. And making samples was a part of the massproduction process. Nowadays everyone simply makes you samples without having an order. It is very tricky because the job is the same. Whether you do the massproduction or just a sample. Clients not always value the efforts you spent to make a sample.


----------



## vindicate

If you don't mind me asking, what software do you use to design these watches? It's brilliant!


----------



## DEPA

I don't mind at all. There is a mix of Software which we are using during the design process. There is no one software which does all the job.
Here is the list:
1. Solidworks for the caseconstruction and engineering
2. Blender for modelling
3. Rhinoceros for modelling
4. Keyshot for rendering
Now we have replaced the Keyshot by Cinema 4D because the lightbox setup is much much more sophisticated than on Keyshot. It renders almost in realtime. I have added a few renderings made by Cinema 4D in order to show you the differences.



































The renders almost happen in realtime. The longest rendering time is around 2-3 minutes. These ones were ready in around 20-25 second. Fancy and expensive software but very productive.


----------



## Watches503

Could you give us an honest estimation of how many Microbrand owners would never do business with you again, and why ?


----------



## hildeant

Hi, I like your designs. What program do you use to design your creations? [email protected]


----------



## jcc5024

Cool designs

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

Congratulations on your impressive portfolio. As it turns out I am a wearer of one of your designs!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Wow, what an awesome array of talent.
Perhaps I missed it but I didn’t see any designs that featured convex style bezels.
Do you have anything on that front to show?
Keep up the great work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503

My buddy has been dealing with this QC atrocity since June 22nd, 2018. Awful customer service and communication.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb

Watches503 said:


> My buddy has been dealing with this QC atrocity since June 22nd, 2018. Awful customer service and communication.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seen a few posts regarding this issue already. Pretty disturbing after all the hype for this new brand. they come out with a model that seems to have at least one owner with major flaws and a complete lack of customer service. Hauttman should be ashamed of their &%^$ customer service.

Even the finishing on the rubber strap is crap with rubber tags dangling off of it.


----------



## cdustercc

That chrono flieger is great looking, but the Bornova Aegean is absolutely stunning. Nice work.


----------



## alitaher2009

great work bro .
dial looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## alitaher2009

great work bro .
dial looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## datbme150

Sorry for the stupid question, but where can I find more info on the watches and possibly buy?


----------



## DECO665

Excellent work. 

Very impressive!


----------



## thedeandk

Great to see your dedication and work portfolio! good stuff


----------



## ProdCastDesign

Great renders lovely designs, Did you start your own "micro brand"?


----------



## Karriope

ProdCastDesign said:


> Great renders lovely designs, Did you start your own "micro brand"?


If I'm not wrong DEPA has worked as designer for multiple microbrands.


----------



## ProdCastDesign

Hi Depa, your designs are perfect and very tasteful and have high quality... deep respect I feel like a pupil after seeing this....


----------



## mileneal_official

Which would you say is a better rendering software? Keyshot or Vray?


----------



## neilziesing

Thank you for sharing your talents with us! An amazing range of designs, each with its own special aesthetic.


----------



## baraj1466

Wow, super interesting read. Sounds like something I could get into.


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

Some of those designs are just breathtaking.


----------



## DEPA

Here a link to my Behance account. I am posting there more often


https://www.behance.net/signstimemovements


----------

